# &      .

## S

?        ,      .    600     - .  ,   ,    :     300 ,    130-150   . 
 ,      (    )   .
    -     : http://expertauto.com.ua/details/catalog  
  :    ,   ,         .      .

----------


## 23q

,    !

----------


## S

*23q*, ,  ? 
   ,           .  ,     .

----------


## 23q

,   -.     ,  , ...  ....
   .

----------


## vladd

> ,      (    )   .

  ֳ,  "",      ()? 
  ,   ,   :
1.         ,    .
2.            (     ).    ,   (, ) .
     ,         ,       .
3.    ( )      ,            ,   ,    .
4.         ,       . 
  ,    (),   $700  ?1100   (   ,    ).      ( ""),   .
      ()        "": 
         -.   -  . 
 ,    ,      . ʳ     ,     .

----------


## S

> ֳ,  "",      ()?

  2400 .   . 
      - 400 .  (4   400 =1600) -      .    ,    ,   " "     .

----------


## vladd

> ,    ,   " "     .

    :
    ,        ?
    ,    ,     ""    130-140   (  6,00  ). 
 ,      ,  "      ": 
   - - " ".
         - -  ,  "  ?" 
P.S.
    ,       .

----------


## S

2011 ,   .  10 500    . 
 4 ,  "Trinity".    

> ,       .

    .   

> ,    ,     ""    130-140   (  6,00  ).

       7,5   100 ,  - 10 -12 .

----------


## vladd

> 10 500    .

           ?

----------


## S

> ,      ,  "      ":
>    - - " ".
>          - -  ,  "  ?"

      .   

> ?

     ,   ? 
  ,    ,   ""  .  ,   .

----------


## vladd

"    " ....     .
     ( ).

----------


## S

..     :)))     9 200 .    9 000 .

----------


## vladd

ϳ      60-70  .
    ...   ,      "" (   ).
    ?

----------


## S

> ?

    ,    .       :    -  ..

----------


## vladd

, " ",    "  "  "  ". 
,       (   ).      -  . 
P.S.
     "  ". ,        .
              .

----------


## S

> .

         " "  .   ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## vladd

> ,

  ?
  ?
      ?   

> ,      .

  ""    . 
    -     .  
: " ,  " -   -   , ......
....  .

----------


## S

> ?
>   ?
>       ?

      ,    ,   ,    ",  "  .  
 :   ,   ,    .  
       (     ). 
  ,           -    !    5 009  ,   -  10 000 . 
        (    ),       .  ,  ""        .     ,       .

----------


## alexx76

...    ...    .. .. ??... .  ... ...  200 ....    ...

----------


## S

*alexx76*,  .
 ,  ,     .  ,  ,     -4      .

----------


## alexx76

..    ......  4 .. .........  ....       ....    60   ..    ...   ..     200   ...  )))

----------


## S

200  -    ? 
,     .   ))))). " ".
     400

----------


## alexx76

..      ...       .  ..   .....   ...   ... ...  ...   
    ....       ..     4....         ....      ....      60 ....   ..  ...

----------


## S

"Trinity".

----------


## alexx76

> "Trinity".

         ...    ... ..    .... ....

----------


## vladd

- ,         ,      " " ( , ),   (   ,  ) ,  ,       .
   ,    ,   (,  " / " -     ).
    ""  "" " " ("").     "" . 
  :       .        ""   . ,    " "  (쳺   ,  "  ";             ,    ).
  ,   -    ,   ,     ,   ,    ,       (    ) -     .  ,    ,    ,     . 
   ,  ,            (  )    ,   , "  ". 
          ,     .
     , ,     "",    ""   ,     "".    " "  ... 
   "",  ,     -        -       .

----------


## 23q

(    )   ,   
    ,   ,    (  )))!

----------

